# la petite école



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, je lisais un post sur un forum et j'ai une question sur les phrases suivantes : "Désolé d'en décevoir certains. Mais à l'époque où j'étais à la *petite école*, on finissait la première semaine de Juillet et on reprenait un peu après le 15 Août.
Et pour la Toussaint, on avait qu'une semaine de vacances, aujourd'hui ils en ont deux."
Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait ce que veut dire "la petite école" ? Est-ce que c'est l'école primaire ? (Je voulais aussi savoir, est-ce que c'est un terme courant ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## janpol

C'est probablement l'école primaire, voire maternelle (???), on peut entendre cette expression parfois dans la bouche des enfants.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, il s'agit de l'école maternelle ou du jardin d'enfants (par opposition à l'école primaire qui, à mon époque, était "la grande école").


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tout comme Snarkhunter  
La petite école : la maternelle ; la grande : l'élémentaire.


----------



## JClaudeK

janpol said:


> C'est probablement l'école primaire, voire maternelle


Pour moi aussi, la "petite école" (peut) englobe(r) toutes les classes avant le Collège, donc _maternelle _et_ primaire._


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En fait : Primaire = maternelle + élémentaire.


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> En fait : Primaire = maternelle + élémentaire


Effecivement, selon un nouveau découpage des niveaux d'enseignement en France. (Avant: "école primaire" = du CP au CM2)


> L'école primaire regroupe l'école maternelle (de la petite à la grande section) et l'école élémentaire (du CP au CM2).
> École primaire (maternelle et élémentaire)


----------



## snarkhunter

La terminologie était donc différente à mon époque.

Et donc, si je comprends bien, on a aussi _"Secondaire" = collège + lycée_ (... ce qui était déjà le cas).


----------



## atcheque

JClaudeK said:


> Avant: "école primaire" = du CP au CM2


Avant ? Quand ?
Dans votre source École primaire en France — Wikipédia :


> Le 30 octobre 1886, la loi Goblet organise l'enseignement primaire (écoles maternelles, classes enfantines, écoles primaires élémentaires, écoles primaires supérieures, cours complémentaires, écoles manuelles d'apprentissages)


1886, vous êtes bien vieux


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> Avant Quand ?


Quand mes enfants étaient petits (il n'y a donc pas un siècle !). C'est du moins comme ça que l'on disait. Personne (à part peut-être au ministère de l’Éducation Nationale) ne parlait/ ne parle d'école "élémentaire".


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> Dans votre source École primaire en France — Wikipédia : Le 30 octobre 1886, [.....]
> 1886, vous êtes bien vieux


Dans une  source tout ce qu'il y a d'officielle (et récente: 2017), on trouve


> Inscription à l'école
> 
> À l'école maternelle
> À l'école primaire


Et lorsqu'on clique sur "inscription à l'école primaire" on tombe sur .... _"*Inscrire son enfant à l'école primaire (élémentaire)*" _!_ _




snarkhunter said:


> si je comprends bien, on a aussi _"Secondaire" = collège + lycée_ (... ce qui était déjà le cas).


Tout à fait.


> L'*enseignement secondaire* couvre les degrés scolaires qui se situent entre la fin de l'école primaire  et le début de l'enseignement supérieur.


----------



## JClaudeK

Rectificatif:


JClaudeK said:


> selon un nouveau découpage des niveaux d'enseignement en France.


En fait, j'aurais dû écrire: un nouveau découpage des Cycles d'enseignement en France.


> Cycles
> De nouveaux Programmes et de nouveaux Cycles entrent en vigueur à partir de septembre 2017
> Cycle 1, Cycle des apprentissages premiers, à l'école maternelle
> Cycle 2, Cycle des apprentissages fondamentaux ....


A part cela, on distingue


> "Enseignements primaire (!), secondaire et supérieur"
> Enseignements primaire, secondaire et supérieur - Ministère de l'Éducation nationale


Donc, selon janpol et moi, "la petite école" correspond à "l'enseignement primaire" (jusqu'à 10 - 11 ans).


----------



## atcheque

Mais _petite école_ n'a rien d'un terme officiel  C'est un _mot d'enfants (et de mamies  )_.
Au CP, les _petits* _rentrent à la _grande école_. @snarkhunter et moi l'entendons ainsi.
_* de grande section de maternelle _

C'est quoi pour vous _la grande école_ ? Les ingénieurs d'État ?


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> Mais _petite école_ n'a rien d'un terme officiel


Qui a dit le contraire ?
On cherche à répondre à yuechu, c'est tout.


Edit: 


atcheque said:


> Au CP, les _petits _rentrent à la _grande école_. @snarkhunter et moi l'entendons ainsi.



Et *vous avez raison* :


> Clémentine, *6 ans, rentre à la grande école* et elle y est préparée.
> La rentrée, "ça va bien se passer"


----------



## Nanon

La phrase initiale me surprend un peu car les dates ne correspondent pas à celles de mes souvenirs d'école maternelle et primaire (la « grande école »). La rentrée après le 15 août ? Je me demande si celui qui a fait ce commentaire décrivait la situation en France (métropolitaine)...


----------



## Nanon

Ah... ce que j'avais appris, pourtant, c'était que les vacances d'été avaient été instituées entre autres pour faire les moissons, donc en août. Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## atcheque

Serait-ce une appellation de distinction d'avec les _écoles primaires supérieures_ d'avant 1941 ? 
Je ne sais si ma grand-mère pourrait aider, mon arrière-grand-mère n'étant plus


----------



## JClaudeK

Nanon said:


> j'avais appris, pourtant, c'était que les vacances d'été avaient été instituées entre autres pour faire les moissons, donc en août.


En fait, renseignement pris, je vois que c'est toi qui as raison: Dans les années 40/50, les vacances commençaient seulement le 15 juillet, en revanche, elles se terminaient le 30 septembre !


> La IIIe République uniformise les congés scolaires des premier et second degrés (écoles, collèges et lycées) par un arrêté en date du 11 février 1939 : Grandes vacances:  Du 15 juillet au 30 septembre
> Ces 10 semaines de congés accordées en été exauçaient les voeux des populations paysannes. En 1950, 49% de la population française  exerçait encore une profession rurale. La moisson et les vendanges s’étalaient d’août à la fin septembre et exigeaient la présence de nombreux bras, dont ceux des adolescents scolarisés.
> Petite histoire des grandes vacances


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

@yuechu pouvez-vous nous répondre : d’où vient cette phrase ? D'un forum, d'un membre, de quel pays ?


----------



## yuechu

Désolé ! J'aurais dû fournir le lien dans le premier post. Le voici :
Scolarité : bientôt la fin des grandes vacances ?
(forumfr.com "Scolarité : bientôt la fin des grandes vacances ?")


----------



## atcheque

Le même Timo-I répond à la question et tout le monde en doute fortement  Moi pareil.


			
				Timo-I said:
			
		

> Eh bien vous avez vécue à une époque où vous aviez beaucoup de vacances.
> Puisque moi je me rappelle très bien de la mienne et on en avait pas autant et encore moins que les enfants d'aujourd'hui.
> Dans les années 90, oui oui parfaitement.





			
				January said:
			
		

> Jamais de reprise mi-août à ma connaissance. Il suffit de consulter le lien


Consultez les archives du calendrier scolaire depuis 1960. Sélectionnez une année et découvrez les dates des vacances de chaque zone.
Les archives du calendrier scolaire - Ministère de l'Éducation nationale


----------



## Nanon

Et quand bien même il aurait été scolarisé dans les années 1890, sa réponse serait inexacte... 
Construire le temps


----------

